# Apache 2 / PHP 5 bugs



## Michael Morris (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm still working on the config files, the hosted sites, links & downloads sections will be up shortly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 1, 2005)

It mentioned to post bugs...well, I've noticed one. The quick reply box doesn't show any text on the options or the two buttons underneath. Looks like the thread tools at the top right of each thread is also missing that.

Otherwise, not seeing anything.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Oct 1, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It mentioned to post bugs...well, I've noticed one. The quick reply box doesn't show any text on the options or the two buttons underneath. Looks like the thread tools at the top right of each thread is also missing that.
> 
> Otherwise, not seeing anything.




Ditto. Everything else seems to be running fine, but I've noticed those same issues.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 1, 2005)

It's going to be a fun game of whack-a-mole the next few days 

But it will be worth it -- PHP 5.0 has much better class handling features.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Oct 1, 2005)

Hmm... Hate to add to the workload, but I've just noticed a similar issue--lack of text and buttons--on the advanced search page.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 1, 2005)

BTW, It seems the phrasing system itself is broken.  I'll get to this as soon as I link up the files.  If you see a page with an error in the header copy it to the clipboard and paste it to a post, for instance this one is showing up on the links page...

Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #1 is not an array in /http/links_global.php on line 37

Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /includes/functions_editor.php on line 443


----------



## Keia (Oct 1, 2005)

Quoting or replying gives the following error at the top of my page.



> Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /includes/functions_editor.php on line 443




In addition, buttons (the pair below the dialogue box and at the bottom of the new reply - I think *submit * and *preview*) and labels  (on miscellaneous options) are missing.

Keia


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok, httpd.conf file is fixed.  Next stop, debugging vbulletin for php 5.0

Hopefully I'll find the answers to these problems quickly on vbulletin.org and vbulletin.com


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2005)

Editing gives the same error as Keia reported above.


----------



## Endur (Oct 1, 2005)

I have the same missing text on the buttons when replying bug.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 1, 2005)

That's been fixed. Still looking into the editor.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 1, 2005)

Getting the following error when replying or posting: 



> Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /includes/functions_editor.php on line 443


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok, the editor is fixed.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 1, 2005)

Links fixed. That was the last outstanding error I know of. Any others?


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't encountered anything else.  I'll continue pushing it around some.

Keia


----------



## TresGeek (Oct 2, 2005)

Getting the following when ever I preview or submit a reply. Doesn't seem to be interferring, though.



> Warning: eregi() [function.eregi]: REG_EMPTY in /includes/functions_spamkill.php on line 26
> 
> Warning: eregi() [function.eregi]: REG_EMPTY in /includes/functions_spamkill.php on line 26


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2005)

dont know if its an error or not, but none of the pages are displaying the ad banners.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm getting a lot of emails from people unable to register due to the security code not showing.


----------



## Gulla (Oct 3, 2005)

*Timestamps of visits?*

Not sure if this is a new bug but it started after the upgrade:

When I access the site I always start out on www.enworld.org (the main page with news and stuff), then i look if something is new in my subscribed threads using the My Account|My Subscribed Threads menu and lastly I browse through my favourite forums to see if there is something new.

Today my 'You last visited:' time was set at my login time as I went from the main page to my subscribed threads. That means that the board didn't show any new posts at all (since I was last here 1 minute ago). It also means that I have to manually scan the threads to find where the new posts start.

btw, I use Internet Explorer 6.0 on windows XP. All patched and service-pack'ed to the latest revision.

Hopefully this is can be fixed again?

Håkon Gaut


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 3, 2005)

Gulla said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is a new bug but it started after the upgrade:
> 
> When I access the site I always start out on www.enworld.org (the main page with news and stuff), then i look if something is new in my subscribed threads using the My Account|My Subscribed Threads menu and lastly I browse through my favourite forums to see if there is something new.
> 
> ...




I have been getting the same problem.  I'm using the latest version of Firefox, running on Win2000.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 3, 2005)

Apache 2 doesn't read the cookies sent by Apache 1 -- When I upgraded I essentially dumped everyone's cookies as an unintended side effect.  This should correct itself after awhile.

(Or at least I think this is what's going on.  I remember having to log back in after the upgrade).


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 3, 2005)

If it helps at all, this was not the case for me.  I logged back in after a 2 week absence to find that the servers had been upgraded. Luckily for me all my subscriptions were all there well and good ready to be read where I had left off.


----------



## Gulla (Oct 4, 2005)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> Apache 2 doesn't read the cookies sent by Apache 1 -- When I upgraded I essentially dumped everyone's cookies as an unintended side effect.  This should correct itself after awhile.
> 
> (Or at least I think this is what's going on.  I remember having to log back in after the upgrade).



Works like a charm now. 

But it seems there was some cookie confusion: I didn't have to log in again (and still don't need to) but had the problem described above the 3 first times I logged in. And then the problem went away   

Anyway. I have no more problems now (at least not with ENWorld   ). And thanks for all the terrific work you do around here.

Håkon Gaut


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 5, 2005)

Gulla said:
			
		

> When I access the site I always start out on www.enworld.org (the main page with news and stuff), then i look if something is new in my subscribed threads using the My Account|My Subscribed Threads menu and lastly I browse through my favourite forums to see if there is something new.
> 
> Today my 'You last visited:' time was set at my login time as I went from the main page to my subscribed threads. That means that the board didn't show any new posts at all (since I was last here 1 minute ago). It also means that I have to manually scan the threads to find where the new posts start.



I'm gettin exactly the same behavior, and I've tried logging out and back in several times now, and even tried manually removing the cookies so new ones could take their place (you never know), but it still sets my "last visited" to the moment I go to 'My account'.

Running latest version of Firefox on WinXP SP1


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 5, 2005)

Last visited time is stored via cookie - if you erase the cookie the system assumes the current time is the last visited time.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 5, 2005)

I didn't mean it keeps getting reset all the time because I keep deleting the cookies. I meant it keeps reseting despite the fact that it should be the new cookies in there now. The last I deleted my cookies was yesterday, yet even though I came to the site for the fourth or fifth time today, it still did that to me when I moved from the main page to the My subscriptions page.

Not to mention that it can't be all in the cookies since it (at least used to, haven't tested yet) remembers my last visit correctly even when I log in on a different machine.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmm... I just attempted to enter the site via a page other than the main news page. The first page I entered showed my 'last visited' correctly, but when I entered another page, it changed it to the time I came on this time. 

So apparently it changes my 'last visited' when I leave the first page I enter after coming back to the site.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll ask about this on vb.org.  Meanwhile this problem is one address in vb3.5 -- in that version last visited and threads read are tracked in the database, not by cookie (which is far more accurate), so the sooner I can get that upgrade done - the better.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 6, 2005)

...and when I came on this time (straight to my "my subsciptions"), it didn't change the time after I left the page. Maybe it needed a couple of days after getting the cookie in place...


----------



## Mouseferatu (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm having the same problem, with the dates not synching. I go to the front page, go straight to a forum, and it immediately marks everything as read.

Furthermore, it _won't let me log out!_ I click "log out," it asks if I'm sure, it says yes, I get to the "all cookies cleared" screen...

And when I go to ENWorld, it's still got me logged in.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 7, 2005)

I had the unable to log out problem before the update, but that cleared when I manually removed the cookies once. 
And this morning it again marked everything unread when I came to the site


----------

